# Have you found your staple moisteriser???



## Anancy (Sep 8, 2007)

I just wanted to tell everyone that i absolutely luuuurrrrvve ORS Olive Oil (the cream).

I have been searching for that one cream, or leave in moisteriser i could put in my hair everyday.  My dry hair is not thirsty anymore since discovering ORS Olive Oil, my hair feels instantly moisterised like i've just poured water onto it.  It cools my scalp, it makes my hair soft and i especially love it on my ends becuase it makes it feel so silky.

Yep i think im in love.  I hope this feeling lasts forever 

I've also discovered Dabur Vatika Oil, i guess my hair loves olive oil.

What moisteriser does your hair love???  Share, share, share for those who want find love too.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello fellow Londoner,

I loooove Kids Organic Shea Butter Detangling Leave-in Moisturiser.

It melts away tangles and is very moisturising.


----------



## seymone (Sep 8, 2007)

My staples would be Sunsilk DeFrizz, Hydra TLC, and Straighten up.. For rollerset it would Lacio Lacio...


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 8, 2007)

After a 3 mo search of trying various things- yes I've finally found "the one" and it is Profective's Breakfree. It's light creamy and moisturizing. My hair feels so happy after I use it. Of course the PJ in me wants to try the ORS olive oil.  But overall I am VERY happy with my Profectiv.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes I loveeeeeee me some kids organic shea butter detangling hair moisturizer.


----------



## motherx2esq (Sep 8, 2007)

NTM Leave In.  My hair loves that with any EVOO!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream.

Close seconds:
*
*Qhemet Biologics Honey and Olive Balm*
*Qhemet Biologics Coconut Cream Detangler*
*Elasta QP Mango Butter*
*Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Lotion*
*Long Lovely Locks Sunflower Butter
*


----------



## sowhut (Sep 8, 2007)

Giovanni Direct Leave In & SheaMoisture Leave In (treasuredlocks.com).


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 8, 2007)

Africa's Best Liquid Mayo is my favorite, it's heaven sealed w/JBCO.


----------



## jtsupanova (Sep 8, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream.
> 
> Close seconds:
> *
> ...



Those are my favorites as well but because I'm cheap I prefer the mango butter and the Kids organics.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm right witcha Anancy ORS Olive Oil in a jar aalllll the way!!


----------



## Energee (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes! and they are:

1. Abba Nourishing Leave In
2. Kiehls Pathenol and Coconut Oil leave in
3. Terax Botanicals Leave In

My hair loves each of these equally..though I am partial to the Terax at the moment.


----------



## Gryphyn (Sep 8, 2007)

My favourites are Abba Nourishing leave-in and Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1. They work so well.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 8, 2007)

Kiwi said:


> My favourites are Abba Nourishing leave-in and *Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1.* They work so well.


 

Hawaiian Silky is my new staple.  I have natural type 4 coarse hair and it makes my hair so soft and moisturized.  I only have to use it a couple of times a week really.  I used to have problems wearing my hair loose because it would get so dry but the Hawaiian Silky works great!


----------



## intergalacticartist (Sep 8, 2007)

Mine is Sunsilk TLC, ORS in the bottle is getting too heavy for me​


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 8, 2007)

I use :

Qhemet Biologics Olive Cream (on wet hair only)

Sunrise Products Hair Souffle (on dry hair)
Aveda Universal Styling Creme (on dry hair)


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 8, 2007)

my staple moisturizers are: Carols daughter healthy hair butter and Carols daughter hair milk.


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 8, 2007)

*My favorite  moisturizer would be 1/3 African Royale Leave in conditioner mixed with Suave Humectress Conditioner. Shake, sqeeze, rub in between hands, apply and whollah! you have instantly moisturized hair.*


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Sep 8, 2007)

I love Wave Noveau moisturizer (sp).


----------



## hothair (Sep 8, 2007)

I slept on Giovanni Direct for a while but totally  it now! My bumble & bumble leave in rinse out is another good PJ alternative and the mango butter works great when refreshing my cornrows


----------



## Sosoothing (Sep 8, 2007)

I want to try something else. I use a mixture of sta-sof-fro but I get irritated with the way it makes my hair shrink and look shorter.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 8, 2007)

my love is

qp Mango Butter...love love love this with my coconut oil....yeahhh

next runner up....

NTM Leave in


----------



## ToyToy (Sep 8, 2007)

*Karen's Body Beautiful* Hair Butter!! I use it over *Black Hair Products* Bodifying Mist, and it keeps my hair soft ALL DAY LONG!!!!!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Sep 8, 2007)

*Eqyss Avocado Mist, Kera-care and Nexxus leave-ins.*


----------



## Alisha08 (Sep 8, 2007)

ORS Carrot Oil in the jar!! I love it!! But ya'll are making me want to try the ORS Olive Oil....


----------



## yodie (Sep 8, 2007)

SCurl for me...


----------



## scorpian (Sep 8, 2007)

Keracare conditioning cream hairdress
Dudleys cream press


----------



## soxie119 (Sep 8, 2007)

S-curl


----------



## LABETT (Sep 8, 2007)

I recently discovered how much my hair loves Kids Organic Sheabutter Lotion.
Soft and tangle free moisturized hair says it all.


----------



## nicki6 (Sep 9, 2007)

My precious :angeldevi


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes .. Im in love with Lacio Lacio  and I enjoy Giovanni direct on the side

both as leave in and daily moisturizers


----------



## DivaRox (Sep 9, 2007)

seymone said:


> My staples would be Sunsilk DeFrizz,* Hydra TLC*, and Straighten up.. For rollerset it would Lacio Lacio...


 
 I used this while in braids, but even now that I've taken them out and  applied this to my wrapped hair-no frizz, super soft and only need a little bit.


----------



## ladytq (Sep 9, 2007)

LongAid Activator Gel
Glycerine
Shea butter mix/w glycerine (ends)
Avocado butter mix/w glycerine (ends)
Homade leave-in spray (elucence MB, water, glycerine)
My hair looooooves glycerine. I heart this stuff!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 9, 2007)

My precious, glorious, sweet Qhemet Biologics Olive and Honey Balm


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have found a couple that I absolutly love. 

ors olive oil cream
cantu growth cream
profectiv growth lotion
jane carter nourish and shine


----------



## cici22 (Sep 9, 2007)

MissMadaam said:


> Yes .. Im in love with *Lacio Lacio*  and I enjoy Giovanni direct on the side
> 
> both *as leave in and daily moisturizer*s



I  Lacio Lacio.  It's the best leave in/moisturizer I've ever used.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 9, 2007)

I go in between these three:
ORS Carrot Oil
ORS Jojoba Oil
ORS Olive Oil

LOVE ORS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 9, 2007)

My fav is Qhemet Olive & Amla Heavy Cream 

Love this stuff!! I would have put Qhemet's Sidr Butter up here too but it has been discontinued


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Sep 9, 2007)

Elasta QP Mango Butta!! Dont leave home without it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 10, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream.
> Close seconds:*
> *Qhemet Biologics Honey and Olive Balm*
> I love this stuff too!
> ...


----------



## KatKronicles (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi all, 

My favorite moisturizer is by KeraSilk by Goldwell. Its expensive but worth every penny. When I flat iron my hair this product kept the sleek, smooth, silkiness of it all for about 2 weeks. I rarely ever need reflat iron. My regimen is water based now so of course straight is not an issue but hair still is manageable supple and beautifully silky.


----------



## Imani (Sep 10, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream.*
> 
> *Close seconds:*
> 
> ...


 
I also like the quemet amla and olive heavy cream. I have tried a lot of the other suggestions from the board trying to stick with the advice of water being the first ingredient. But i don't think that works for my hair, it would just dry out and get crispy. I believe water is the 3rd ingredient on this product and it seems to work much better.


----------



## InnerSoul (Sep 10, 2007)

I am in love with more than one

-UBH lotion creme(penetrates hair shaft to replenish moisture from within).
-Herbal Essence's breaks over creme(makes my hair feel like silk).

I even use a cheapie conditioner (suave) for a leave in on my crown area... My crown is the sahara desert


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Sep 10, 2007)

Garnier Fructis Leave In for color treated or relaxed hair (the stuff is great and it smells oooo so good)


----------



## Kayluv (Sep 10, 2007)

I want to try the ORS Olive Oil creme. I assume that everyone is talking about the one in the jar, but I am concerned that the 2nd ingredient is mineral oil.


----------



## mahogany66 (Sep 10, 2007)

This keeps my edges nice and smoothe

and 






I use this on my hair daily, It stays nice and soft all day.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 10, 2007)

mahogany66 said:


> This keeps my edges nice and smoothe
> 
> and
> 
> ...


 
I've been eyeing this for awhile. I am considering the one in the tube. Is it light?


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Sep 10, 2007)

*I adore that stuff!*


tiffers said:


> My precious, glorious, sweet Qhemet Biologics Olive and Honey Balm


----------



## Creatividual (Sep 10, 2007)

I like Elasta QP Mango Butter moisturizer and ORS Carrot Oil. I've been paying more attention to the mango butter though b/c it owrks well when I pair it up with a dime sz amt of Hot Six Oil. This combo gives my hair incredible silkiness, moisture, and shine.


----------



## Neroli (Sep 10, 2007)

Nexxus Headress!!!!

Close seconds, but seconds nonetheless:  giovanni direct, lacio lacio, salerm 21


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm in love with B&B Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil. My mother used it on my hair when I was in middle school and high school  and when I started doing my own hair I strayed from it and tried literally almost hundreds of other products but I eventually came back to that product. I now mix it with a bit of evoo and my hair just eats it up, I mean thrives on it!


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Sep 11, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:


> I'm in love with B&B Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil. My mother used it on my hair when I was in middle school and high school and when I started doing my own hair I strayed from it and tried literally almost hundreds of other products but I eventually came back to that product. I now mix it with a bit of evoo and my hair just eats it up, I mean thrives on it!


 
Is this the one in the jar or the bottle?


----------



## darkangel25 (Sep 11, 2007)

Profectiv Root Health. Extremely moisturizing without leaving my hair feeling greasy.  I wouldn't dream of stretching without it.


----------



## mahogany66 (Sep 11, 2007)

ItsyBitsy said:


> I've been eyeing this for awhile. I am considering the one in the tube. Is it light?


 

Yes, it is very light and a little goes a long way. The first ingredient is water so I don't use it on my entire head (to preseve my hairstyle). It keep my edges moisturized and smooth.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 11, 2007)

mahogany66 said:


> Yes, it is very light and a little goes a long way. The first ingredient is water so I don't use it on my entire head (to preseve my hairstyle). It keep my edges moisturized and smooth.


 
Thanks Mahogany!


----------



## variant_vi (Sep 18, 2007)

What does ors olive oil cream smell like? lol


----------



## halee_J (Sep 18, 2007)

Right now, I'm really liking S-curl and sealing ends w/  a little EQP mango butter for airdrying  leaves my hair really moisturized for days


----------



## texasqt (Sep 18, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:


> I'm in love with B&B Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil. My mother used it on my hair when I was in middle school and high school  and when I started doing my own hair I strayed from it and tried literally almost hundreds of other products but I eventually came back to that product. I now mix it with a bit of evoo and my hair just eats it up, I mean thrives on it!




I was hoping to find someone I could co-sign! 
ORS Olive Oil in the bottle was the culprit behind my past breakage and the one in the jar seemed to heavy or something, can't really remember.  I took a break from BB when I ran out and couldn't find it at the BSS so I purchased Vitapointe instead - big NO for me.  Then purchased Liv cause I remember a friend with nice hair using this in college - another big NO NO!  Elasta QP Mango Butter does well on my wet hair but for daily moistuizer I'm sticking with the BB!!!  See how easy it is to stack up four new jars of product - PJism at its best but I'M RECOVERING especially in this area.

BB is great for me!!! 

BTW - I use the one in the jar.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 19, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:


> I'm in love with B&B Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil. My mother used it on my hair when I was in middle school and high school and when I started doing my own hair I strayed from it and tried literally almost hundreds of other products but I eventually came back to that product. I now mix it with a bit of evoo and my hair just eats it up, I mean thrives on it!


ITA. B&B is my staple. My hair loves it!


----------



## jade998 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have found it - For now the two I use and get moisture instantly is Kids Organic Shea Butter Detangling Leave-in Moisturiser and S-Curl. S-Curl on my ends is perfect and I seal with oil. I do my moisturising at night and light coating in the morning.


----------



## Jessofpal (Sep 19, 2007)

After my recent misstep I don't think I'll be stepping out on S-Curl any time soon.  I put it on last night and my hair feels much better and the breakage has stopped.


----------



## ina (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, I have found my staple product. I mix water,glycerine and castor oil(I sometimes add hempseed oil) in a spray bottle. It works wonders for my hair.
 My hair is natural and ever since I've applied this concoction, it is softer and not dry. Because of the glycerine, my hair retains moisture.
It is also a very non expensive product


----------



## Eisani (Sep 19, 2007)

While I love Silicon Mix leave in, I need something else for my ends that not only keeps it weightless but greasless as well. Nothing I've tried thus far has been able to do this. While wearing protective styles and air drying, I don't mind a lil "greasiness" but when I wear my hair down and straight or rollerset, movement is a must, not an option. I've used everything and so far have not found that perfect moisturizer. I just rec'd Vatika Cream so I'll give that a try on the ends... I have ORS OO in the jar and bottle, carrot oil, I've used all of Profectiv's stuff and I don't like the smell or feel (used to work pt @ Sally's, too much of a PJ paradise). I like EQP mango butter only for my edges, it's too heavy to use all thru my hair. All of these leave my hair with a wet feeling which I cannot have because my hair will just curl back up.  I'll just have to keep looking. The best experience I've had so far has been w/jojoba oil but even that can give my problems. Oh well, off to the BSS on my lunch hour.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 19, 2007)

jade998 said:


> I have found it - For now the two I use and get moisture instantly is Kids Organic Shea Butter Detangling Leave-in Moisturiser and S-Curl. S-Curl on my ends is perfect and I seal with oil. I do my moisturising at night and light coating in the morning.


 
Jade, these are my favourites too.

In which order do you use them?   And which one in the morning and which one at night?


----------



## AmilLion (Sep 19, 2007)

Using my moisturizing conditioners with a Steamer


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Sep 19, 2007)

Elasta QP recovery


----------



## dillard (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm still looking  and I've tried like everything. it's not that my hair feels really dry so I guess it's not that big of a deal, but I still want to find one that i just know is the right product for my hair... everything i've used basically has the same effect (they add shine and smoothness but not softness) i did have success with castor oil but does that really count as a moisturizor?? I know oils aren't moisturizors so I've always thought I need to add something else and then seal with the castor oil. 

I think maybe I should just give up on creamy moisturizors and try that "water,glycerine and castor oil concoction" that ina mentioned.

i've tried ORS olive oil (in the tub and the bottle)
Keracare conditioning creme hairdress
Lacio Lacio
NTM silk touch
avocado butter
s-curl


----------



## lexi08 (Sep 19, 2007)

Kiehl's with Silk Groom is the bomb!  Next I want to add Jane Carters Nouish and Shine or Phyospecifics moisturizing styling balm to my rotation.


----------



## KissyKissyLuv (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't know if I will ever find a staple (sorry that's the junkie talking). But seriously, my hair is very soft naturally whether I put something in it or not, so I am now on a quest to figure out which moisturizers can do more for my hair. I love ORS olive oil lotion and salerm 21 right now, but I feel like I might need to find something for the Fall and Winter.


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 20, 2007)

Carefree gold....and sadly nothing else. Everything else gets laughed at


----------



## sexyaqr (Sep 20, 2007)

ORS olive oil. It is the bomb. I only just started using this and my hair absolutely loves it.
My no 2 would be Elasta QP Mango Butter


----------



## HERicane10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Eisani said:


> While I love Silicon Mix leave in, I need something else for my ends that not only keeps it weightless but greasless as well. Nothing I've tried thus far has been able to do this. While wearing protective styles and air drying, I don't mind a lil "greasiness" but when I wear my hair down and straight or rollerset, movement is a must, not an option. I've used everything and so far have not found that perfect moisturizer. I just rec'd Vatika Cream so I'll give that a try on the ends... I have ORS OO in the jar and bottle, carrot oil, I've used all of Profectiv's stuff and I don't like the smell or feel (used to work pt @ Sally's, too much of a PJ paradise). I like EQP mango butter only for my edges, it's too heavy to use all thru my hair. All of these leave my hair with a wet feeling which I cannot have because my hair will just curl back up.  I'll just have to keep looking. The best experience I've had so far has been w/jojoba oil but even that can give my problems. Oh well, off to the BSS on my lunch hour.




I UNDERSTOOD your dilemma completely................UNTIL yesterday when I sprayed my hair with Hawaiian Silky Moisturizer & Sheen with Jojoba and Tea Tree Oils. :superbanana:There's a party going on at my house!  This stuff is AWESOME! Silky, Smooth, Moist, Non-greasy hair! If you're looking for LIGHT.....then this is it! I didn't have to add a thing. NOW I KNOW!


----------



## jeanne516 (Sep 20, 2007)

DEFINITELY NTM silk touch leave-in!!!


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 20, 2007)

jeanne516 said:


> DEFINITELY NTM silk touch leave-in!!!


 
I've been using this for the last 2 weeks and im really happy with the results.


----------



## Eisani (Sep 20, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> I UNDERSTOOD your dilemma completely................UNTIL yesterday when I sprayed my hair with Hawaiian Silky Moisturizer & Sheen with Jojoba and Tea Tree Oils. :superbanana:There's a party going on at my house!  This stuff is AWESOME! Silky, Smooth, Moist, Non-greasy hair! If you're looking for LIGHT.....then this is it! I didn't have to add a thing. NOW I KNOW!


 
I'm gonna have to check this out!  I used to love to use their proteinized conditioner when I had blonde chunks.  Thanks for the tip :eyebrows2


----------



## silvergirl (Sep 20, 2007)

mine is water.............. yup water


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Sep 20, 2007)

mahogany66 said:


> This keeps my edges nice and smoothe


 
Ditto on this one. I LOVE this stuff...not too thick but not too light. And lots of great all natural ingredients.

Other favorites - Nexxus Headress and NTM Leave in.


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 20, 2007)

Avo'coco on dry hair if really dry

on wet hair for daily moisturizing


----------



## remnant (Oct 27, 2007)

yes i've found my one and only love: my homemade moisturiser!
two years of love and it had never been unfaithfull


----------



## lollyoo (Oct 27, 2007)

elasta QP oil recovery for life


----------



## MzTami (Oct 27, 2007)

I like that BB hair lotion with Castro Oil + Carefree Gold Curl moisturizer.  Those are my staples for now.  I haven't found anything to keep my hair soft and moisturized as those two.  They are cheap and Goooood.


----------



## skyborn09 (Oct 27, 2007)

Not quite yet because my current moisturizer isn't giving my hair the softness and moisture it needs. But I rather use a moisturizer than not one at all. I'm currently using UBH creme moistorizer. After my UBH is gone I'm thinking about going out and getting Neutrogena's line of Triple moisture!


----------



## Dee_33 (Oct 27, 2007)

lollyoo said:


> elasta QP oil recovery for life


 
I'm loving this too, I use a dab of Mango Butter with it.


----------



## natstar (Oct 27, 2007)

Actually I have a few- Qhemet heavy cream, Humectress, and WGO.


----------



## 4mia (Oct 27, 2007)

my favorite after many products is bj's whipped baggy cream or bj's shealoe pespritzed with water or on dry hair


----------



## A_Christian (Oct 27, 2007)

It was Qhemet Sidr Tree Butter but it's been discontinued so I'm searching for my staple moisturizer again.  I do like Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Creme and Decca Plus Scalp Therapy, although it's a scalp treatment it's a great moisturizer as well.


----------



## HisBestFriend (Oct 27, 2007)

I use Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner and seal it with JBCO or EVOO.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Oct 27, 2007)

*Shampooed today with Nexxus Therappe, conditioned with Humectress, towel blotted,spritzed some SURGE 14 and Tresemme Detangle, applied my cheapie BB Castor Oil Strengthening Creme with Aloe in the jar...found the BB is cheap in price only...my hair is in two side hanging braids, purrrtttyyy, shiny, soft and smooth. Don't sell that BB short..it's for real The real test will be in the morning once I take off my scarf. *


----------



## shtow (Dec 23, 2007)

Nexxus Humectress sharts on any other I have tried. Makes my rollersets GREAT and is a GREAT leave in!!!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 23, 2007)

i think i have actually

 i've only been using it for 4 days

 but i swear...i'm in love

 a mixture of kenra mc and s-curl spray.

 ahhhhh!!!


----------



## cmw45 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes...shea butter!


----------



## aloof one (Dec 23, 2007)

Coconut Oil... Coconut Oil... Coconut Oil. Just plain Coconut Oil.

But If I had to choose an actual product it would be ORS Olive Oil.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 24, 2007)

Right now, I'll say ORS Olive Oil but there might be something else out there.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm loving my Mane and Tail Olive Oil in the jar now.  In the past I have also loved the NTM leave-in and the Design Essentials Creme Hairdress mixed with Design Essentials Botanical Oils.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 24, 2007)

Sweetg said:


> my love is
> 
> qp Mango Butter...love love love this with my coconut oil....yeahhh
> 
> ...



This is basically what i use but in reverse since the weensy amount of protein in QP Mango Butter was causing me to shed...I think.  I still haven't settled on anything, but right now I'm feeing NTM Leave In sealed with coconut oil .  I've been severely tempted by the Qhemet Biologicals Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm....has anyone used that?


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 24, 2007)

I haven't found my staple 

I use INfusium, NTM leave in, and coconut oil.


----------



## malibu4590 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, I love SheaMositure Leave-In Conditioner. It's a keeper and lasts a while!


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 27, 2007)

I havent found one that makes me want to stay faithful

But I use
Mango Butter
Sunsilk 24/7 Purple


----------



## enviime (Dec 27, 2007)

*I can't say that I have just yet...I have used Cantu shea butter daily moisturizer for the last couple of days, and my hair seems to like it but we'll see.*


----------



## Anancy (Dec 27, 2007)

Ooooo i can't believe one of my posts have cropped up out of nowhere.  Im still in love with my ORS Olive Oil Cream, but i've since discovered coconut oil as well.


----------



## drea3084 (Dec 27, 2007)

For anyone that is still looking for a good moisturizer all the one's that have been mentioned are good. Though my favorite is S2S Daily Moisturizer. I love it! A friend introduced me to this site and after so many trial and errors I found the one I love! Here is the site link:

http://sizta2sizta.com/

~Drea3084~


----------



## LadyZ (Dec 27, 2007)

I think mine is joico...


----------



## tinkat (Jan 2, 2008)

Shea butter


----------



## stargazer613 (Jan 2, 2008)

Karen's Body Beautiful Hair Milk


I really like Qhemet's moisturizers, too, but I haven't repurchased in a while.


----------



## precious2Him (Jan 3, 2008)

Recently I have been using Keracare creme hairdress, I like it so far. But usually I use ORS Olive Oil in the jar and I love it.


----------



## CICI24 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cantu break cure


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2008)

I love lacio lacio, salerm 21 and kids organics shea butter hair moisturizer and detangler.


----------



## sweetpineapple (Jan 3, 2008)

seyani  hair butter -made by our very own sweetcashew!


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Jan 21, 2008)

MY QHEMET BIOLOGICS BURDOCK ROOT BUTTER CREAM!!!!!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jan 21, 2008)

ors olive oil moisturizing lotion


----------



## pisceschica (Jan 21, 2008)

Dudley's PCA moisture retainer.. . 






Elasta QP mango butter. . 






I love both DMR is lighter than EQP but I still like it and it smells so good


----------



## nappity (Jan 21, 2008)

Qhemets Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
Qhemets Olive Detangler
Shea Butter
Spritz bottle with H2O, Glycerin,silk amino acid powder,Giovanni Leave in and Jojoba oil
But that olive oil moisturizer sounds like its worth a try


----------



## poookie (Jan 21, 2008)

yup 

generic value product's knockoff of nexxus humectress

smells better than the original

like a tiny piece of heaven 



BUT...

my 5 pound tub of keracare humecto should be arriving in the mail shortly...  we'll see


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 21, 2008)

nicki6 said:


> My precious :angeldevi


 
Can you tell us a little more about this? I been meaning to try it!


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 21, 2008)

silvergirl said:


> mine is water.............. yup water


 

For now, mine is too. I used to love my Mango Butter, but water and coconut oil is the new it thing for me. I just didn't think this was enough, but I see that I'm not the only one who adore plain ol' water. I feel better now!

And when I'm feelin daring, I use my Sunsilk Therm Shine Detangling Spray Leave in (lightly misted on wet hair) and seal with coconut oil. Ba-da Bang!


----------



## winterinatl (Jan 22, 2008)

I haven't bought a dedicated moisturizer in a while, well there was the Mizani stuff but I only use it when my hair is already straightened.

I usually use a leave in conditioner mixed with a couple drops of water in the palm of my hand, and apply.  Or, I'll run wet hands through hair, then the conditioner over top.  Then I seal with an oil like Keracare, olive, coconut, or Castor.

Conditioners I use for this:
1. Humectress
2. Salerm21
3. Miss Key 10en1 (I dilute this much more, though)
4. Aubry Organics Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 22, 2008)

PrettyBlackHair said:


> MY QHEMET BIOLOGICS BURDOCK ROOT BUTTER CREAM!!!!!



let's just start a club. LOL


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 22, 2008)

Uh, I guess its a staple since I keep on buying it... 

I've been using Sta-Sof-Fro as a leave-in moisturizer. Followed by B&B Castor Oil Lotion. My hair loves cones for some reason, yet it's a rather fine texture...IDK.... Best combo I've ever used.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Mar 2, 2008)

I love BJ's Whipped Baggy Cream for my ends. I use Cantu Shea Butter Daily Oil Moisturizer all over. It's been very agreeable with my hair.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Mar 3, 2008)

Qhemet Biologic Burdock Root Butter Creme


----------



## Aidenberry03 (Mar 3, 2008)

Lacio Lacio w/ jojoba oil (since I cant get ahold of the the mink oil one.)


----------



## Evalina1 (Mar 3, 2008)

. Aubry Organics Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 3, 2008)

soun said:


> yes i've found my one and only love: my *homemade moisturiser*!
> two years of love and it had never been unfaithfull


 

ooh please do share!!!!! What is in it?


----------



## Allandra (Mar 3, 2008)

Energee said:


> Yes! and they are:
> 
> 1. Abba Nourishing Leave In
> * 2. Kiehls Pathenol and Coconut Oil leave in*
> ...


This used to be my staple leave in a few years back.  I may revisit it soon.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 3, 2008)

These are my current favorites (can't pick just one).   






BB Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion
Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturizer
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine (smells so good)
Shea Moisture Shea Butter Hair & Scalp Serum (smells so good)


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 3, 2008)

EVOO hands down!!!!! and if it's close to relaxer time, a few drops of castor oil.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 3, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Hello fellow Londoner,
> 
> I loooove *Kids Organic Shea Butter Detangling Leave-in Moistu*riser.
> 
> It melts away tangles and is very moisturising.



Me too. It has awesome ingredients. Thick creams are sooo good for my hair.


----------



## classi123 (Mar 3, 2008)

ORS Olive Oil Creme and ORS Shea Butter and Tea Tree (this is lighter and leaves my hair boucy)


----------



## RosesBlack (Mar 3, 2008)

My two favorites are Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil cream and straight coconut oil.  I alternate between the two and my hair is nice and silky.


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love Dove Moisturizer followed by either ORS olive oil moisturizer or Aceite 3 oil.


----------



## Nayeli (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not too hung up on any particular moisturiser right now. I use a mixture of Kids Organics Shea, glycerin and water. Works well but I'm also interested in trying NTM silk touch and that BB.


----------



## amber815 (Mar 3, 2008)

Allandra said:


> These are my current favorites (can't pick just one).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cosign on the Elasta!


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Mar 4, 2008)

Water, glycerin, CD Hair milk, and EO's.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> I love Dove Moisturizer followed by either ORS olive oil moisturizer or Aceite 3 oil.


 

Co signing on the Dove. Also CAntu Shea Butter as a leave - in.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Mar 4, 2008)

Elasta QP Mango Butter


----------



## MissGee (Mar 4, 2008)

B&B Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil. I'm loving this


----------



## SouthernTease (Mar 4, 2008)

*Giovanni Direct Leave In
*_(it's ingredients are safe and it works)_


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 4, 2008)

Ive Changed my mind since my last post.

my new staple is ..
Motions at Home Daily Hairdressing

Its light on my hair, doesnt weigh it down and my hair looks hot LOL


----------



## homegirljiggy (Mar 4, 2008)

I alternate between sunsilk hydra tlc for straight style especially, or bb oil moisturizer/hot six oil


----------



## miami74 (Mar 5, 2008)

My favorites are:

SheaMoisture Shea Butter Leave in 
Organics Olive Oil Cream

I alternate between the 2 each day and seal with castor oil and coconut oil mixed together


----------



## Cloud06 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've tried everything. I used to love UBH moisturizer, it was light if used sparingly and left my hair soft and not greasy. Then I got lazy and stopped ordering it and used coconut oil and water and castor oil and mango butter, and ORS Olive Oil and so many different types. Then one day I find Sizta2Sizta moisturizer. I been trying to get the word out about this stuff! It matches UBH exactly, but is way cheaper! I love how soft and shiny my hair is and not weighed down at all.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am still searching. Currently using Keracare creme hair dress and EQP mango butter. I am liking the mango butter, but it is too soon to say about Keracare hair dress. I need major major help.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 9, 2008)

*CD Hair Milk is really good when I first get my hair relaxed up until NG starts, then*
*ORS Olive Oil cream is really good on my hair when I'm over 6 weeks post*
*also*
*s-curl no-drip is good on NG*

*Just started the BB oil moisturizer so can't comment on that yet!*


----------



## FocusLady (Mar 9, 2008)

BB Castor Oil is good I like it, however it can be really oily when I get heavy headed. Still looking for "THE ONE" that my hair loves.


----------



## Traycee (Mar 9, 2008)

Update....My new staple moisturizer is Elasta QP Mango Butter


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 9, 2008)

I've said it before and i'll say it again...shouting from the roof top:

*Care free curl gold and Hollywood Beauty Olive Creme!!*


----------



## Barbara (Mar 10, 2008)

Let's see--I can't just stick to one,  so I rotate the following:

Africa's Best Herbal Oil Complex
Africa's Best Super Gro pomade
Hairobics Hair Oil
Hairobics Detangling Oil
Hairobics Hair and Scalp Booster--use several times a week or as much as possible before it goes bad.
Softee Indian Hemp
TCB Naturals
Verifen Complex Constant Care for Ends
Verifen Complex Hairline Essential Cream
WonderGro Shea Butter


----------



## freshlikemoi (Mar 24, 2008)

Elasta QP mango butter
            &
Profectiv's Breakfree..

Dahhhhh BOMB!!!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Mar 24, 2008)

For about 3 weeks I've been using SweetCashew's *Seyani Hair Butter* and it has worked better than anything else.  I love it!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 24, 2008)

natural oasis shea hair butter with jojoba oil
and hollywood beauty olive oil creme


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Mar 24, 2008)

Curls Milkshake and Whipped Cream are an asset to my natural hair!!!


----------



## FreeNewMe (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Silk-Elements Leave-in moisturizing creme...light w/ no mineral oil or petrolatum.  I like protectiv Growth lotion...nice smell and has protein and SAAs.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 24, 2008)

My loves:
1. Cantu Grow Strong
2. World of Curls Activator Spray 
3. Wave Nouveau


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 26, 2008)

glycerin/cococastor daily
and kid organics when im 8+ weeks post have that dense ng


----------



## mrsalittle (Mar 27, 2008)

I love the QP Mango Butter and Cantu Shea Butter leave in


----------



## PeggyFair (Mar 29, 2008)

100% pure Sweet Almond Oil and 100% Pure Shea Butter, together or by themselves.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 29, 2008)

Hair butter from shecentit.com Lovely butter and it just melts right on into the hair!!!


----------



## Monigirl (Apr 1, 2008)

My hair is loving:


Razac
Wave Nouveau Moisture Lotion
Amla Lite Oil
And a little MTG


----------



## remnant (Apr 1, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> ooh please do share!!!!! What is in it?


 

I'm late sorry lady,
I mix in my spray bottle:
- spring water or/and aloe vera juice/gel,1/2
- le kair cholesterol ultraplus, 1/3
- glycerin, 1/4
- mixed oils(vatika, castor, olive, almond),1/6
- essential oils(ylang ylang)!
the consistency is like a pink s-curl but more onctuous


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 1, 2008)

Extra virgin coconut oil.  I use it as overnight preepoo and add it to just about all my conditioners.  I also use it now as my after bath/shower body moisturizer.  I LOVE this oil.  I don't why it took me so long to try it.


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (Apr 1, 2008)

Lets see 
I use elasta qp mango butter and ntm leave in.  These are the only two moisturizers that I have ever had and used up and bought more. 

I just recently got HE LTR leave in and I am really liking it also. It reminds me of NTM but much cheaper!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 1, 2008)

mrsalittle said:


> I love the QP Mango Butter and Cantu Shea Butter leave in


 

 I use both of these products and i love them.


----------



## Creatividual (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't have just one. LOL! But my tried and trues are BB Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion and Elasta QP Mango Butter. I also have my own lil concoction  that I normally spray on my NG. It's a mixture of glycerin, rose water, and sweet almond oil. Shake it up and spray! I'm thinking about spiking it with some other oils like castor, EVOO, and Vatika though....


----------



## graCeful_89 (Apr 1, 2008)

ORS Olive oil cream is so yummy for the summer. Smells good and makes my hair so soft. That dry crackly winter hair is perfect for the Cantu Shea Butter because its so thick it basically moisturizes and seals and the same time. LOVESSS IT.


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 14, 2008)

I voted no...But, I'm waiting for my jbco, aloe vera gel, and my aloe vera moist...i love aloe vera so I'm thinking these will be my moisture keepers!! Especially for these long 120 deg+ summer months.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes..A homemade shealoe concoction that I whip up.  Can't live w/out it


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know yet. I tried QP Mango Butter, but its now in SO side of the medicine cabinet. Does not work well for me. Tried Mizani H20 and Night time treatment. They did not work. ORS carrot use to work, so did ORS olive its a no. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 14, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Yes..A homemade shealoe concoction that I whip up.  Can't live w/out it



OOOOp2 I think You might be my hair twin !!!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 14, 2008)

More than one...Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and Shea Moisture's Shea butter leave in

I just received my Burdock Root Butter Cream, but I haven't tried it yet, but from the reviews....I'm might be added to the list


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 14, 2008)

Glycerin is my staple and coconut is something I will never let go!


----------



## saved06 (Apr 14, 2008)

I make my own.... EVOO with three drops of peppermint oil and 3 drops of tea tree..put it in a spray bottle and spray while hair is still wet from wash or when hair is dry. It leaves a nice shine


----------



## magviv (Apr 14, 2008)

I haven't found my staple moisturizer yet. I am currently trying the ORS olive oil cream and sealing with the Cantu Shea/Olive Oil. So far, so good.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Apr 14, 2008)

Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream is now my mainstay moisturizer.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Apr 14, 2008)

After almost a year of using ORS Olive Olive moisturizer,I have to say this one is my staple. I like it on both wet and dry hair and it always givs me a nice shine without the greasy feeling.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks to LHCF, I was introduced to the BEST moisturizer, Elasta QP Mango Butter! You ladies are really hurting my pockets! LOL


----------



## freshlikemoi (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally! Yes I have. Keracare's creme moisturizer!!!


----------



## Shalilac (Apr 14, 2008)

I voted for 2: ORS Olive Oil and Profectiv Mega Growth Daily Anti-Breakage Strengthener. I had to write out the whole title for that last one because when I first started using it and I tried to find it again, they all looked the same LOL. The ORS is my daily moisturizer and the Profectiv is great for sets or heat.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2008)

freshlikemoi said:


> Finally! Yes I have. Keracare's creme moisturizer!!!


i totally agree. i love this stuff but it took me a while to get used to the smell


----------



## Qetesh (Apr 14, 2008)

i use so many its hard to really say what does the best. i am still trying to figure out the right combo, i know my hair doesn't like gel or too much protein. i do like creamy leave ins only when applying at night and my hair likes to be sealed with oil when its wet. 

i have always loved hot six oil and i spice it up with some of my own essential oils. 

i have the sedal leave ins and they work well with me, but i also like using condish as a leave in after the shower, i find when using some with light cones HE, sunsilk it leaves my hair smooth and moist... i am still playing around with all the specific products tho.


----------



## MD_Lady (Apr 19, 2008)

I’m still on a quest for a good moisturizer. So far, ORS Olive Oil is working for me. Sealing hasn't been working too well. No matter how much I try not to be heavy handed, my hair always winds up feeling too oily.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 19, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> I’m still on a quest for a good moisturizer. So far, ORS Olive Oil is working for me. Sealing hasn't been working too well. No matter how much I try not to be heavy handed, my hair always winds up feeling too oily.


Ya know ORS Olive oil can be a moisturizer or a sealant. I don't even bother sealing with anything. My hair doesn't dry out because of it, either.


----------



## Amarech (Apr 19, 2008)

Joico Intense Hydrator is my first love 

Joico Moisture Recovery is a close second,

and for every day moisture/cw (and because Joico can be a little pricey)

***drum roll***

Herbal Essense Hello Hydration!!!!  It's so thick and rich.....


These are my staples, and I love all of them


----------



## ritzbitz78 (Apr 20, 2008)

ladytq said:


> LongAid Activator Gel
> Glycerine
> Shea butter mix/w glycerine (ends)
> Avocado butter mix/w glycerine (ends)
> ...




My hair loves glycerin also!  I usually mix glycerin and aloe vera gel together. I then seal with jojoba and coconut oils. Yummy!


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 20, 2008)

I got tired of searching and I decided to make my own. Using the butters I already had. Added Glycerine and Silk Amino Acid and Grapeseed oil Rose and Lavender EO. My SO has been using it. He loves it. My Friend says it looks like Icing. Very moisturizing.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 20, 2008)

S-curl if I'm just pulling my hair back in a bun.  After a shampoo, though I'd say NTM Silk Touch Leave in and Coconut Oil for wrapping or rollersets.  On my airdrying days for wet and wear, ORS Carrot Oil and EVOO or Vatika oil.


----------



## bbdgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

actually I dont even use mositurizer any more, I just put conditioner in my hair and Profectiv healthy ends.  morning and night.  I am not even sure what moistrizer is supposed to do.


----------



## Ebony (Apr 20, 2008)

still longaid gel & scurl after all these years. my hair doesn't like grease & these two don't way my hair down.


----------



## MD_Lady (Apr 20, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Ya know ORS Olive oil can be a moisturizer or a sealant. I don't even bother sealing with anything. My hair doesn't dry out because of it, either.


 
Thanks for the info, I'm still trying to get all my techniques down. My hair is very dry so I often have a tendency to over do it as far as hydration goes.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Apr 20, 2008)

Closer1 said:


> I got tired of searching and I decided to make my own. Using the butters I already had. Added Glycerine and Silk Amino Acid and Grapeseed oil Rose and Lavender EO. My SO has been using it. He loves it. My Friend says it looks like Icing. Very moisturizing.



Sounds delish.

My fav is EQP Mango Butter.  But I'm thinking about making my own shealoe butter.


----------



## Napp (Apr 20, 2008)

I like kids organics shea butter detangler  as an overall moisturizer and hawaiiansilky 14 in one (which is like s curl but better)gives me extra shine and really controls my puffy roots. i also like vo5 champagne and strawberries because its acts like KO to me with a better scent but KO does a better job at moisturizing. I usually mix the 3 together to get hair that i dont have to re moisturize for at least 3 days.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Apr 21, 2008)

1st NTM silk
2nd Herbal Essence

I am printing this thread to see if I find some new favorites.


----------



## TooCute (Jun 19, 2008)

Just got my S-Curl yesterday. I'm in love. 


Mango Butter doesn't do much for me but I use it anyway (smells so darn good my SO loves when I use this stuff) with some Cantu _something something_ oil (I don't know the name, clearly. I know it has coconut oil and joboa oil (something like that)


----------



## Kiki82 (Jun 19, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I have found a couple that I absolutly love.
> 
> ors olive oil cream
> cantu growth cream
> ...


 

This is my staple!!!!


----------



## baddison (Jun 19, 2008)

Yup!!  Jane Carter's is the bomb!!!

Jane Carter's Hair Nourishing Cream
Jane Carter's Nourish and Shine
Giovanni Direct Leave-In


These are my staples for absolute, total moisture!!


----------



## naturalpride (Jun 19, 2008)

Unrefined shea butter and HE None of Your Frizziness leave-in conditioner


----------



## naturalgurl (Jun 19, 2008)

Glycerin & Coconut Oil

My hair LOOOOOOVES them!


----------



## cecilie (Jun 20, 2008)

NTM leave in silk touch cream .


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 20, 2008)

Anancy said:


> I just wanted to tell everyone that i absolutely luuuurrrrvve ORS Olive Oil (the cream).
> 
> I have been searching for that one cream, or leave in moisteriser i could put in my hair everyday. My dry hair is not thirsty anymore since discovering ORS Olive Oil, my hair feels instantly moisterised like i've just poured water onto it. It cools my scalp, it makes my hair soft and i especially love it on my ends becuase it makes it feel so silky.


 

Same here. I look forward to trying keracare's products too.
My inner PJ's coming out...


----------



## misschee (Jun 20, 2008)

*i dont have a favorite and im not in love but....*
*~i like sta-so-fro when i leave my hair in a fro or when i do a puff*
*~i like shea butter when i do twists, or press my hair but i dont know how to use it when my hair is in a fro (thinking about trying liquid shea butter)*

*i wanna try*
*~ors olive oil*
*~mango butter*
*~s-curl*


----------



## Stella B. (Jun 20, 2008)

I have several moisturizers that I enjoy using, and will keep them in my reggie for now because they seem to be working:

distilled water-twice a day from a spray bottle followed by
B&B moisturizing and growth oil-in a gold bottle-hair loves it!

Phyto9 cream for the ends
coconut oil for the scalp

I have tried glycerin, aloe vera, shea butter, care free curl gold, all without much luck.

I *loved *ORS lotion until I found out it has formaldehye (DMDH) in it to preserve the shelf life of the product.

I am still searching for my one true moisturizing luv.......guess I'll stick mostly to good ole distilled water for now!!!!!


----------



## _belle (Jun 20, 2008)

*ive decided that mine are ntm leave in and cantu shea butter. . . i might relax today, so I wanna see how these will treat my relaxed hair. . . because they have been treatin my curly/"natural"/new growth/transition hair AMAZINGLY. *


----------



## chebaby (Jun 20, 2008)

in the winter my staples will change to:
natural oasis shea butter and jojoba hair butter sealed with carols daughter hair balm
or
keracare creme hairdress sealed with jbco


----------



## Nikki4ny (Jun 20, 2008)

The PJ in me tries a lot of stuff but I always come back to Giovanni Direct leave-in and Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deep Moisture conditioner.  The second one is a regular rinse out kind but I leave it in and my hair stays soft all day.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 22, 2008)

SUBSCRIBING TO READ LATER


----------



## Anancy (Jun 22, 2008)

TooCute999 said:


> Just got my S-Curl yesterday. I'm in love.
> 
> 
> Mango Butter doesn't do much for me but I use it anyway (smells so darn good my SO loves when I use this stuff) with some Cantu _something something_ oil (I don't know the name, clearly. I know it has coconut oil and joboa oil (something like that)



Yes i love to use S-curl hen i war braid-outs or put my hair in a ponytail.



misschee said:


> *i dont have a favorite and im not in love but....*
> *~i like sta-so-fro when i leave my hair in a fro or when i do a puff*
> *~i like shea butter when i do twists, or press my hair but i dont know how to use it when my hair is in a fro (thinking about trying liquid shea butter)*
> 
> ...



Gotta try the s-curl, it's great, and im still in love with my ors olive oil.


----------



## smoothie696 (Jun 22, 2008)

_belle said:


> *ive decided that mine are ntm leave in and cantu shea butter. . . i might relax today, so I wanna see how these will treat my relaxed hair. . . because they have been treatin my curly/"natural"/new growth/transition hair AMAZINGLY. *


 

Yep...both of these are my staples as well.


----------



## Desarae (Jun 22, 2008)

Afro Detangler. Love it.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 22, 2008)

My staples are Salerm21 and NTM.  After towel drying, I put the Salerm on first, then NTM and then I seal with the castor oil.   I "touch up " the moisture twice daily with a bit of either Salerm or NTM concentrating on the ends and maybe add a bit of castor oil when needed, until next wash then I do the same thing all over again.  My hair feels so moisturized when I do this.


----------



## GoingNatural (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, whatever conditioner I am using at the time.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jul 8, 2008)

Right now I am in love with Shea Moisture Leave-In (Shea Butter, Deionized Water, Herbal Complex, Panthenol, Centromonium Chloride, Glycerin, Cocoa Butter, Aloe Vera, Jojoba Oil, Vitamin E).  I've only used it on my wash and goes since that's what I wear most of the time now with my TWA, but my hair LOVES LOVES LOVES it!  It's thick, it smells good, I don't have to use a lot, and it keeps my hair soft and moisturized as well as keeps my curls defined without gel.  Two very enthusiastic thumbs up!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 8, 2008)

ion Color defense moisturising shampoo


----------



## MoMo (Jul 8, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Yes I loveeeeeee me some kids organic shea butter detangling hair moisturizer.


Hallelujer!!!


----------



## tycoles (Jul 8, 2008)

Another Kids Organics Shea butter lover here.  I am actually visiting fam in NJ right now and my cousin used it in her hair, and her 2 daugters and she's hooked now too.  I am leaving mine for her.


----------



## amara11 (Jul 8, 2008)

Miss Jessies curly buttercreme. I have 4a/4b hair that is soooo thirsty, and NOTHING has quenched it like Miss Jessies (I mean it lasts ALL day- when most moisturizers I use go on great, but in like an hour it's like nothing.)

Gotta have the buttercreme!


----------



## sugaplum (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes and I have two:

Kemi Oyl
Mizani Rose H2O


----------



## cocoaluv (Jul 8, 2008)

sugaplum said:


> Yes and I have two:
> 
> Kemi Oyl
> *Mizani Rose H2O*


Me too!!!


I gotta find a online website that sells it for cheaper. In jersey most stores are selling it for $15 but I did find one for $11. anyone know of any good online websites?


----------



## sugaplum (Jul 8, 2008)

cocoaluv said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> 
> I gotta find a online website that sells it for cheaper. In jersey most stores are selling it for $15 but I did find one for $11. anyone know of any good online websites?



WOW!! $11 is really good.   Shoot I get mine (the bigger jar) for $20.00


----------



## cocoaluv (Jul 8, 2008)

sugaplum said:


> WOW!! $11 is really good.  Shoot I get mine (the bigger jar) for $20.00









 Yeah this is what I get. I used to be able to get it for 10.95


----------



## cocoagirl (Jul 8, 2008)

Profectiv Healthy Ends (or is it break free?) whichever comes in the pink jar with a lady on their with a wrap, seales with jojoba or olive oil.  I also have EQPMBP but I think my natural hair liked it more that my relaxed hair does.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

cocoaluv said:


> Yeah this is what I get. I used to be able to get it for 10.95


is this really good? i have it but right now i am using keracare and it is . when it runs out i want to know if i can just switch to this.


----------



## honeyrain (Sep 6, 2008)

I have had problems getting my hair to retain moisture because I have naturally 4a/b red hair and since it is light my hair tends to dry out easier. But the two products I use is conditioner and glycerin, which I use as a leave-in, and avocado butter and glycerin. This stuff makes my hair really soft and moisturized, but of course it works best when I seal!


----------



## jazzyto (Sep 6, 2008)

I like Mizani H20 night time intense but since its kinda pricey, I'm still looking for a cheaper one that I like.  The jury is still out on the Cantu Shea butter, the ORS Olive oil seems to be too heavy so might try it when Im stretching and need more oil/moisture.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Sep 6, 2008)

My two staple moisturizers are JC's Nourish & Shine, and Hairveda's Vatika Frosting.


----------



## skipper (Sep 6, 2008)

lacio lacio nothing makes my hair happier


----------



## ntrlbeauty87 (Sep 19, 2008)

vanesart said:


> lacio lacio nothing makes my hair happier


 
Are you using it as a daily moisturizer or as a leave-in?


----------



## bermudabeauty (Sep 19, 2008)

Neutrogena Deep Recovery Mask and Loreal Nature's Therapy. Smells the bomb and makes my hair feel baby bottom soft.


----------



## Qetesh (Sep 19, 2008)

my favs vary if my hair is straight or natural. 

natural, its condish as leave in and caster oil to seal. works best. 

straight - its garnier frutics sleek and shine leave in with hot six oil on the ends. 

i am also gonna try long term relat on my ends now


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 19, 2008)

Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in Repair Cream is my favorite moisturizer now.


----------



## AngelDoll (Sep 19, 2008)

HairVeda's whipped cream and moisture conditioner 24/7 sealed with Cocasta Shikakai Oil.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Sep 19, 2008)

Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in Repair 
and ORS in a jar are my faves!

My hair is really fine, so I love anything that is light and fresh on my ends


----------



## chebaby (Sep 30, 2008)

keracare creme hairdress and hydratherma naturals growth lotion sealed with cocasta oil.


----------



## HairGurl (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep and there are 2 in particular that I love.

1. B & B Oil Moisturizer!
2. VO5 Moisturizing Condish Love It, Love It, Love It!

My hair loves this products!!!!


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 1, 2008)

chica_canella said:


> *My favorite  moisturizer would be 1/3 African Royale Leave in conditioner mixed with Suave Humectress Conditioner. Shake, sqeeze, rub in between hands, apply and whollah! you have instantly moisturized hair.*





nicki6 said:


> My precious :angeldevi


h
how do you use your cantu?


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Oct 1, 2008)

1. Qhemet Biologics Heavy Cream on the ends
2. Kemi Oyl Conditioning spray sealed with castor oil (this combo under a baggy is a dream come true)


----------



## Restore111 (Oct 1, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> . Aubry Organics Honeysuckle Rose



Is that a "Leave in" or you talking about the washout conditioner?
Thanks


----------



## bklyncurly (Oct 1, 2008)

Great post! Right now, my hair is luving: 

Sebastian's Wearable Treatment (I think that's the full name) - I luv this stuff!!!!


----------



## Toy (Oct 1, 2008)

I am loving

Hairveda green tea butter
qhetmet burdock root butter


----------



## heyfranz (Oct 1, 2008)

tiffers said:


> My precious, glorious, sweet Qhemet Biologics Olive and Honey Balm






Ooh, i bought this today.  I went for the Olive and Amla but they were out.  Hope this works - my hair is sooo dry!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 3, 2008)

i just started using dudleys pca and i hope i like it enough to say it is a staple. of course my keracare aint going no where in the process.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 3, 2008)

NTM leave in


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 3, 2008)

Nexxus humectress mixed with some WGO. Love the combo--my hair is soft and well-conditioned with this. The only problem is that I don't want to buy any more humectress when I'm done with this bottle (I found this and a bottle of keraphixx under the sink when I was moving. LOL). I got similar results from Giovanni 50:50 so I might buy a bottle of that from TJ Maxx.


----------



## Chrissmiss (Oct 4, 2008)

I use my Elucence MB mixed with some serum. Haven't tried anything else in a while...


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 4, 2008)

B&B Oil Moisturizer and Profectiv Leave-In Strengthner...hair is moist for days.


----------



## cookie1 (Oct 5, 2008)

DaPPeR said:


> B&B Oil Moisturizer and Profectiv Leave-In Strengthner...hair is moist for days.


 
Profectiv makes some good products.  It seems to do better on my hair than natural ones.  Have you tried the DC by them?  It's unbelieveable!


----------



## redecouvert (Oct 27, 2008)

After trying countless moisturizers, I've just realized that the perfect moisturizer does not exist!
There are great moisturizers out there but I am always thinking that the pastures are greener and keep trying others.
So i've come to terms that i need to listen to my hair and love different lines for various reasons
i love qhemet biologics moisturizers
Karen's body beautiful
Anita Grant and LaVida Given by Nature hair oils

A girl needs options


----------



## chebaby (Oct 27, 2008)

right now i am going back and forth between hydratherma naturals growth lotion, jane carters nourish and shine and keracare's creme hairdress(but i only use this on straight hair).
i use the n&s on damp pony tail and dry hair and the HN growth lotion on wet and dry hair.
i also use silken child leave in on wet hair when i wet bun.
sigh....i have a diffeerent moisturizer for everything.


----------



## LadyJay114 (Oct 28, 2008)

I did, but they discontinued it  

Qhemet Biologics Olive Cream Conditioner & Detangler


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 28, 2008)

It seems like Silken Child (by Silk Elements) moisturizer is working consistently for me.  I'm gonna give it a few more weeks.


----------



## yellow08 (Oct 28, 2008)

I do the like ORS Shea butter...but it's not a staple


----------



## smwrigh3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anancy said:


> I just wanted to tell everyone that i absolutely luuuurrrrvve ORS Olive Oil (the cream).
> 
> I have been searching for that one cream, or leave in moisteriser i could put in my hair everyday.  My dry hair is not thirsty anymore since discovering ORS Olive Oil, my hair feels instantly moisterised like i've just poured water onto it.  It cools my scalp, it makes my hair soft and i especially love it on my ends becuase it makes it feel so silky.
> 
> ...




I went out and bought this last night..based off this review!! I love it!!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope
Still looking...it seems like most products feel good the first couple of times,and then they start to make my hair feel hard/coated...even when used after a wash.
Which is why i'm currently using my WEN fig cc,mixed w/a  little bit of MOP leave in and a couple drops of argan oil.

My hair feels good now,but i will not be replacing the MOP leave in,and i don't want to use up my WEN so quickly,so i have to find something else to do the trick.


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 29, 2008)

well while i am bunning Elasta QP Mango butter is really doing a great job, i dont think its light enuff for when i would wear my hair out but for now, since i am in a bun challenge..this is my staple!
and cantu shea for my edges...but i am always still looking...


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 29, 2008)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion sealed with either Hairveda's Almond Glaze or CocastaShikaki (sp) Oil for me!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 29, 2008)

Rosewater (or hairveda's moisture mist) mixed with glycerin and Wen.  So far so good.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Oct 29, 2008)

Neutrogena deep recovery mask and Loreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 29, 2008)

still searching....


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Oct 29, 2008)

not sure if I posted here...but i love Elasta QP Mango Butter


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 29, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Nope
> *Still looking...it seems like most products feel good the first couple of times,and then they start to make my hair feel hard/coated...even when used after a wash.*
> Which is why i'm currently using my WEN fig cc,mixed w/a little bit of MOP leave in and a couple drops of argan oil.
> 
> My hair feels good now,but i will not be replacing the MOP leave in,and i don't want to use up my WEN so quickly,so i have to find something else to do the trick.


 
I could so relate. I'm still looking as well. My hair sucks up everything that I put in it.


----------



## Rei (Oct 29, 2008)

so far just shea butter's been working pretty well
leaves no residue, which is important for me, as my hair can't take a lot of buildup at all


----------



## chebaby (Oct 30, 2008)

nourish and shine. i seal with cocasta. im going to try moisturizing at night with just coconut oil.


----------



## HairBella08 (Nov 1, 2008)

My favs:
light - nadia moisture mist
medium - hydratherma daily growth lotion
heavy - lisa akbar moisture plus


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have two: ORS Carrot Oil and 100% Pure Organic Shea Butter .


----------



## PistolWhip (Aug 28, 2010)

Still on the eternal quest for the magic moisturizer.....one day I hope.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 28, 2010)

Giovanni direct leave in


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 28, 2010)

PistolWhip said:


> Still on the eternal quest for the magic moisturizer.....one day I hope.



  Same Here.


----------



## bimtheduck (Aug 28, 2010)

I really like Qhemet Biologics!


----------



## AmyRose92 (Aug 28, 2010)

My hair loves Kimmaytube's original leave-in recipe. It leaves my cuticles flat for days!


----------



## notlookingback06 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> Hawaiian Silky is my new staple.  I have natural type 4 coarse hair and it makes my hair so soft and moisturized.  I only have to use it a couple of times a week really.  I used to have problems wearing my hair loose because it would get so dry but the Hawaiian Silky works great!



Ms Lala, your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!! Very healthy looking!


----------



## notlookingback06 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yep, my staple moisturizers are by Ms. Cathy Howse, UBH Publications (www.ubhpublications.com), and they are the Dew Spray Moisturizer and the Lotion Creme Moisturizer. My hair responds SOOOO WELL to both of her moisturizers!


----------



## LilMissRed (Aug 28, 2010)

Ive found some 'OK' stuff, BUT like others... STILL looking for that 1 perfect product


----------



## Vashti (Aug 28, 2010)

Staple moisturizer: was ORS Olive Oil Hair Lotion. Now it's Shea Moisture Shea Butter Leave-In Conditioner.


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 29, 2010)

I am loving Mizani H20 night-time! It leaves my hair so light!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 29, 2010)

For me it's KBB hair milk and Aveda becurly


----------



## Emz Forever (Aug 29, 2010)

*Elasta QP h2 Moisture Sealing Leave-in

and

*Sofn'free n' Pretty Gro Healthy Olive Oil Growth Lotion

I have no desire to try anything else, and that's saying a lot coming from me. The ingredients alone make me swoon because it's so hard to find a glycerin, mineral oil and coconut oil free moituriser: 

Water (Aqua), Olea Europaea (Olive) Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil,Propylene Glycol, Polyquaternium-37, Dimethicone, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) Lanolin, Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, PPG-1 Trideceth-6, Lamium Album (White Nettle) Extract, Pinus Sylvestris (Pine) Cone Extract, Arctium Lappa (Burdock) Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract, Hedera Helix (Ivy) Extract, Arnica Montana Extract, Nasturtium Officinale (Watercress) Extract Allium Sativum (Garlic) Extract, Steareth-2, Steareth-20, DMDM Hydantoin, Methylparaben Propylparaben, Fragrance (Parfum), Amyl Cinnamal, Citronellol, Coumarin, Hexyl Cinnamal Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Linalool, Yellow 5 (CI 19140), Blue 1 (CI 42090)


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 29, 2010)

My hair is lovin Skala Shea Butter Leave-in and Skala Ceramides Leave-in. I never thought my hair would respond so well to brazilian products but it just eat it up


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 29, 2010)

Hawaiian SIlky 14n1 at least for the summer
QBHC is okay too but I'm waiting for giovanni direct to get here so I can see if it'll be a better alternative


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Aug 29, 2010)

I just realized recently that there is a difference between a leave in and a moisturizer! While leave-ins are great, most of em dont hold in moisture longer than 12 hours....I had been using a leave in and sealing with oil at night and wondering my hair wasnt very soft the next morning...I thought something was wrong with my porosity, maybe my hair needed clarity, maybe my hair was "allergic" to protein, I couldnt figure it out! I noticed the difference when I started using my leave in, THEN using  as a moisturizer Jane Carter Nourish and Shine, then sealing....the addition of the moisturizer was the only way my hair retained moisture. I have seen a lot of ladies talking about BB Growth Lotion and though I only use natural products I want to give that one a try, as it doesnt contain mineral oil or cones. Off to the beauty supply tomoro!
I think Im going to revisit the Qhemet and perhaps try the BRBC since I didnt have luck with the AOHC but I could have been using it wrong now that I understand the whole leave-in vs. moisturizer thing.


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 29, 2010)

I have two moisturizers:  Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion (for my ends & for when my hair is in twists) & the Jane Carter Solution Hair Nourishing Cream (for when I'm doing my twists in any other season except summer).


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Aug 29, 2010)

HS14 in 1 and Unrefined Shea Butter


----------



## bludaydreamr (Aug 29, 2010)

I love Taliah Wajjid Protective Mist Bodifier, I like HS 14n1, and I want to try KBB Creamylicious (or Hair Cream) for straight hair styles.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 29, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I just realized recently that there is a difference between a leave in and a moisturizer! While leave-ins are great, most of em dont hold in moisture longer than 12 hours.*...I had been using a leave in and sealing with oil at night and wondering my hair wasnt very soft the next morning...I thought something was wrong with my porosity, maybe my hair needed clarity, maybe my hair was "allergic" to protein, I couldnt figure it out! I noticed the difference when I started using my leave in, THEN using  as a moisturizer Jane Carter Nourish and Shine, then sealing....the addition of the moisturizer was the only way my hair retained moisture. I have seen a lot of ladies talking about BB Growth Lotion and though I only use natural products I want to give that one a try, as it doesnt contain mineral oil or cones. Off to the beauty supply tomoro!
> I think Im going to revisit the Qhemet and perhaps try the BRBC since I didnt have luck with the AOHC but I could have been using it wrong now that I understand the whole leave-in vs. moisturizer thing.


 
girl i tried that same thing maybe two weeks ago and my hair was like hell to the nawl!  i'm glad i know now that the two are different but necessary. ♥


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 29, 2010)

YUP!!!!

Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioner.


----------



## adaniels29 (Aug 29, 2010)

I cannot live without:

1. Silk Elements Silken Child
2. Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship
3. Alba Leave-In


----------



## Poranges (Aug 29, 2010)

Shescentit Moisture Mist & Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream.


----------



## chosen1 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm in love with Ultra Black Hair Lotion Creme Moisturizer.  I've tried others but there's none like it.  I will be trying NTM Silk Touch Leave in.  I heard great things about it.  I hope it lives up to its reputation.


----------



## AlliCat (Sep 1, 2010)

My staple moisturizer is NTM silk touch. Been using it since the start of my hair journey in 07!


----------



## stelladata (Sep 2, 2010)

so far I'm still searching, I do tend to spray in the aphogee vitamin leave-in, and sometimes an occasional conditioner mixed in with water but, that does really do it for me. I guess i'll check out these posts and see which ones I can try. Oh and I'm also big on coconut oil. That's pretty much it.


----------



## 25Nona (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been using KeraCare moisturizer and sealing with Hemp Seed oil and I really like my results.


----------



## nadiacurly (Sep 2, 2010)

kimmaytube moisturizer


----------



## Sherbetcane (Sep 2, 2010)

For now its...Rene Furterer Karite No Rinse Cream and Beemine Lucious Moisturizer


----------



## Diva_Esq (Sep 2, 2010)

SheaMoisture Curl Smoothie


----------



## MWilson569 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherbetcane said:


> For now its...Rene Furterer Karite No Rinse Cream and Beemine Lucious Moisturizer


 
I loovvveee rene furterer karite products....they are the best..


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 9, 2010)

Bumping!!!


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

My staples are Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter, Organics by Africa's Best Shea Butter and Tea Tree Oil Moisturiser and S Curl 360 Stylin' Afro Hair Softener


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 10, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> my staple moisturizers are: Carols daughter healthy hair butter and Carols daughter hair milk.


 
WOW 2007 was a long time ago, CD is no longer my staple moisturizer. My favorite moisturizers are:

1. Kinky curly knot today
2. African Royale Braid spray mixed with Kinky curly knot today and castor oil
3. Keracare Conditioning creme hairdress


----------



## CA*Nappy (Sep 11, 2010)

Kimmaytube leave in mix.  At least for this month.


----------



## cocopuff (Sep 12, 2010)

I used to loooove Qhemet Biologics Olive Oil Cream Detangler! I still have not found anything to replace it.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 12, 2010)

Shescentit Jojoba hair milk is perfect


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine is plain old water.

Who knew? After all these years. LOL!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 12, 2010)

i love silk elements leave in


----------



## Casarela (Sep 12, 2010)

Lacio Lacio , Salerm, Sillicon Mix leave-in.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes with plain water. Works like a charm.

I seal it with a leave-in or two and keep it moving...


----------



## SLOGRO (Sep 12, 2010)

HE long term relationship this works for me 90 % of the time and then i need something else i chose creco leave-in or creme of nature lemongrass and chamomile.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2010)

Aloe vera juice and Silk amino acids w/ water sealed with 'gleau' oil blend


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think I've recently found mine. So far I am loving Yes to Cucumbers Leave-In on dry hair as a daily moisturizer. It makes my hair very soft, and I like that it doesn't have any cones. My hair even dries softer when using it on wet hair. I've been using it for three days now.


----------



## Starronda (Sep 13, 2010)

So far Talijah Wahid Protective Mist Bodifier has been good to my hair. I use Juices and Berries at night (just to get rid of it), and I use Talijah Wahid Mist in the morning after cowashing. This may be my lifetime staple.


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 22, 2010)

Bumping! The search continues for me.


----------



## yora88 (Sep 22, 2010)

Silk Elements Megasilk Moisture Treatment for me


----------



## MadisonK (Sep 22, 2010)

I am in love with HONEYQUAT!  It has transformed how my porous/dry hair feels and looks.


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 22, 2010)

MadisonK said:


> I am in love with HONEYQUAT!  It has transformed how my porous/dry hair feels and looks.



Where do you buy this?


----------



## simplyhair (Sep 22, 2010)

Finally, I have found one.  Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter Moisturizer (new formula)


----------



## MadisonK (Sep 23, 2010)

Kimiche said:


> Where do you buy this?


 
www.Lotioncrafter is the cheapest place i found.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 23, 2010)

I use Aloe Vera Juice, SAA diluted in water.  Moisturized and silky smooth


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm going back to my Humectress. After trying so much other stuff, Humectress sealed with oil worked so well.


----------



## lovelexi (Sep 23, 2010)

Bee Mine Balancing Cream Moisturizer. I love this stuff!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a few

1st is Herbal Essences LTR Leave in 
Scurl No Drip  moisturizer/activator will always be a fav
I recently discovered Aloe Vera Juice/water mix,dont know what the heck took me so long try it!!

Those main three sealed with EVOO/JBCO/Crisco leave my strands feeling silky smooth from root to tip....


and im definately feeling the Kimmaytube leave in...


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 23, 2010)

MadisonK said:


> www.Lotioncrafter is the cheapest place i found.


 
Thanks for that info.  I checked it out just now.  That site is looking good; I saw a bunch of stuff at reasonable prices that I could buy.


----------



## MadisonK (Sep 23, 2010)

Sure!  Happy to share.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep! 

I'm in love with two moisturizers - ORS Carrot Oil & NTM Silk Touch Leave-In.  I've been using both of those since I started my HHJ.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 23, 2010)

I fell in love with Target Curls Creme Burle moisturizer.  It brings my curls to life and it last throughout the day.  I just get out the shower in the morning, moisturize sections of my hair and seal with EVOO and go.  Even on the days I don't baggy, I get up in the morning and my hair is still so soft and feels less like a brillo pad.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Sep 23, 2010)

still on the prowl


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 24, 2010)

Still looking. I have some great leave-ins but nothing for dry hair :-\


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 24, 2010)

Has anyone tried the bee mine hair milk? I'm in Canada so shipping is so high it only makes sense me to order a whole line. I'm trying to pick between been mine and hairveda for the winter. Any advice would be mue helpful!


----------



## dedicatedshopper (Sep 24, 2010)

I ;ove Jane Carter's Nourishing Creme, and I also use Jane Carters Nourish and Shine. Somedays, I just spritz with Aveda's Brilliant Damage Control.


----------



## lovepeacesoul (Nov 23, 2010)

Bumping this because it's winter where I'm at, which means I neeeeeed moisture. I'm loving my John Frieda Root Awakening Conditioner as a moisturizer right now. I only need a dime sized amount for my TWA and then I seal with oils. 


just-add-honey.blogspot.com


----------



## Carisa (Nov 23, 2010)

subscribing....


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 23, 2010)

Bumping again, because I sure as heck was looking for this thread. Maybe it will be useful to someone else as well.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 23, 2010)

Allandra said:


> These are my current favorites (can't pick just one).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.  I don't even use any of this stuff any more.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 23, 2010)

Water and glycerin mix,kencare hair dress creme and seal with long aid jerri curl juice..my hair is happy now..


----------



## nymane (Nov 23, 2010)

Yep my search has been over for a while now....Darcy's Botanicals Lemongrass Transitioning Creme


----------



## Moopeh (Nov 23, 2010)

bee mine, bee mine! The luscious is the truth. I'm off to try the hair milk next. Hooray!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Dec 9, 2010)

ok im back to looking.


----------



## Kimiche (Jun 23, 2011)

Let's bump this thing again.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 23, 2011)

Still on the hunt for my natural hair, but relaxed hair is all about some Moisture Max. Not a natural ingredient to be found in it, but not a dry hair when I used that stuff either!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Kimiche - I need to read through this again. Perhaps I will get some ideas.


----------



## Kimiche (Jun 23, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks @Kimiche - I need to read through this again. Perhaps I will get some ideas.


 
No problem. I'm still searching for my staple moisturizer, so I figured I'd refer to this again to get some more ideas.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 23, 2011)

I am loving Bee Mine Deja hair milk and Shea Moisture Organic Hibiscus curl and style milk. Those are my go two and I guess you can say staples.


----------



## missjones (Jun 23, 2011)

Right now I like Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter Moisturizer and ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing Lotion. I'm transitioning though so it might change when I'm natural.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Jun 23, 2011)

For dry hair, I think I've found my one true love! S curl!  Revisiting products can be great sometimes. To think I bought it last summer used it once and was like ehhhh.  For wet hair I use conditioner either Pantene or Skala sealed with either vco or aura humectant pomade.  That works well but I still thnk I could find a conditioner that works better.  However, I'm too broke to keep looking, so for now, I have my staples.


----------



## PJaye (Jun 23, 2011)

Wet Hair - Darcy's Botanicals Madagascar Styling Cream
Dry Hair - Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Creme 

(Oyin's Hair Dew also worked well for me as a dry hair refresher, but I could NOT take the smell)


----------

